# Sinp eoi



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

HI
I have submitted my SINP EOI with 64 points as a social worker in SINP OID.

What are my chances to get Invitation ????


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

JAGJITJATT said:


> HI
> I have submitted my SINP EOI with 64 points as a social worker in SINP OID.
> 
> What are my chances to get Invitation ????


how much points do you have in EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

64 points in EOI OF SASKATCHEWAN OCCUPATIONS IN DEMAND CATEGORY 
and you??


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

JAGJITJATT said:


> 64 points in EOI OF SASKATCHEWAN OCCUPATIONS IN DEMAND CATEGORY
> and you??



Thanks , 

can you please guide, what documents have you submitted now ?

Regards


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

masterblaster81 said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> can you please guide, what documents have you submitted now ?
> 
> Regards


at this time i have not submitted any documents, just submitted EOI.


----------

